# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Buying Snow Gear in Hong Kong

## byespfr

Hi. Im visiting Hong Kong in a couple weeks, and was wondering where i would be able to pick up some snow gear.


Mainly jackets, gloves and goggles.

Cheers.

----------


## critinamori

Hi to all! first I want to say that I've been following Belize's branch for many weeks and I have both LP guides (Belize and the Yucatan chapter of Mexico) but still I want to hear advices directly from other travellers.My girlfriend (27) and I (36) are looking to enjoy some of the key highlights of Belize and Mexican Riviera Maya, but don't want to speed up or change too frequently our location, for that reason we prefered to stay in a central location and do excursions from there.

----------


## jameskohl

Everything is cheaper in Hong Kong but dont overbuy or all you "savings" will go to paying the airline for overweight on your luggage

----------

